# Stolen: Lakeland terrier Driffield Yorskshire



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Please repost and share:
Horse Gossip - Beloved Lakeland terrier x stolen Driffield area


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Just been found!!


----------

